# cross bow season



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

sbooy42 said:


> I agree..
> Presently those that do not hunt during the archery season choose not to...
> Just like I choose not to be a Meth Addict:lol:


Tell my wife that she choose not to hunt during the bow season.
her doc will not let her pull her compound back due tearing of a muscle. she does not fit into the disable rule so it is not a choice for her


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

wildcoy73 said:


> Tell my wife that she choose not to hunt during the bow season.
> her doc will not let her pull her compound back due tearing of a muscle. she does not fit into the disable rule so it is not a choice for her


Her doctor will not let her? 

A few years back I fractured my left arm doctor told me I wouldn't be hunting...:lol:..It hurt like a SOB but I worked it out and enjoyed another bowseason..

Honestly that sucks for your wife..I'm sorry....I hope its better by Oct.. 
If her problem results in full disability maybe someone in the x-bow forum can help

good argument for a change in disable requirements...Not full inclusion


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

any change in the disablity rule will still leave someone out.
The only way we can assure everyone the freedom we have is to end the restriction. 
If that allows a few gun only hunter to come over and enjoy the woods in october with me than I am all for it.
The part of this i still can not understand is why a fellow sportsman would be so selfish that they can not share the woods with another sportsman.
If your worried on state land about the added hunter, you need to remember they have every right to be in the woods. But than again you probabbly complain about the smallgame hunter in the woods. We do not own the woods so we must learn to share the woods. If any of us missed that growing up maybe we all should go back to preschool and learn the value of sharing.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

wildcoy73 said:


> any change in the disablity rule will still leave someone out.
> The only way we can assure everyone the freedom we have is to end the restriction.
> If that allows a few gun only hunter to come over and enjoy the woods in october with me than I am all for it.
> The part of this i still can not understand is why a fellow sportsman would be so selfish that they can not share the woods with another sportsman.
> If your worried on state land about the added hunter, you need to remember they have every right to be in the woods. But than again you probably complain about the smallgame hunter in the woods. We do not own the woods so we must learn to share the woods. If any of us missed that growing up maybe we all should go back to preschool and learn the value of sharing.


You _Assu_me you know me
:lol:maybe we should just allow firearms from Oct-Jan..I would hate to be selfish and leave some-one out..IMO that's problem with some people, they just expect things to be handed to them...
What the heck ever happened to working hard to achieve a goal....
Preschool:lol::lol: If you studied and worked hard all semester to ace the final exam and and the fella sit'n next you didn't and flunked.. would you be willing to share part of your A+ with him... I would hate for him to be left out


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> You _Assu_me you know me
> :lol:maybe we should just allow firearms from Oct-Jan..I would hate to be selfish and leave some-one out..IMO that's problem with some people, they just expect things to be handed to them...
> What the heck ever happened to working hard to achieve a goal....
> Preschool:lol::lol: If you studied and worked hard all semester to ace the final exam and and the fella sit'n next you didn't and flunked.. would you be willing to share part of your A+ with him... I would hate for him to be left out


How about if you studied and got all A's and obtained your degree but found out that you were too old for the position you were hoping to get from all your hard work? Or that you weren't physically qualified for it? Would you feel the same way?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> How about if you studied and got all A's and obtained your degree but found out that you were too old for the position you were hoping to get from all your hard work? Or that you weren't physically qualified for it? Would you feel the same way?


 so now we're back on the changing the disability requirements...I'm all for that..


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

wildcoy73 said:


> any change in the disablity rule will still leave someone out.
> The only way we can assure everyone the freedom we have is to end the restriction.
> If that allows a few gun only hunter to come over and enjoy the woods in october with me than I am all for it.
> The part of this i still can not understand is why a fellow sportsman would be so selfish that they can not share the woods with another sportsman.
> If your worried on state land about the added hunter, you need to remember they have every right to be in the woods. But than again you probabbly complain about the smallgame hunter in the woods. We do not own the woods so we must learn to share the woods. If any of us missed that growing up maybe we all should go back to preschool and learn the value of sharing.


I don't share the woods in Oct.? 

Small game, turkey, muzzleloader, and extended doe seasons all run during the "archery" deer season, the only deer season not shared by any other "recreational opportunity" is the regular firearm season.

I have no problem sharing the woods with other hunter's that are participating within the rules. I got a real problem with able-bodied people that will participate only if they get another weapon to use.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> LOL, yeah thats the ticket give the 13 year old girl a crossbow and maybe she would leave the meth alone eh? LOL that is the parents fault..... Crossbows should be left for the disabled, Everyone wants the crossbow season must have problems being able to get deer close enough to pull a compound or traditional bow back when the deer is to close, A crossbow is a gun that shoots arrows, end of story the weapon is cocked and ready to go. I honestly do not know what people think sometimes, Any dork can do that!


Thank you for your opinion, albeit an uneducated one.
~m~


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> so now we're back on the changing the disability requirements...I'm all for that..


More than disability requirements involved when people _without_ disabilities aren't physically capable either.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> A crossbow is a gun that shoots arrows, end of story the weapon is cocked and ready to go. I honestly do not know what people think sometimes, Any dork can do that!


If you are of that opinion then please click on this link and share your feelings of that scenario please- http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242169


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> More than disability requirements involved when people _without_ disabilities aren't physically capable either.


If your aren't physically capable then IMO your disable...isn't that what the _dis_ in front of the _able_ means?
But I think I know where you are going..My bad throw, in old age (65+) even though there are plenty of seniors out there that still bow hunt..


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> If your aren't physically capable then IMO your disable...isn't that what the _dis_ in front of the _able_ means?
> But I think I know where you are going..My bad throw, in old age (65+) even though there are plenty of seniors out there that still bow hunt..


Can we add women and children too that aren't capable of drawing and holding 35#'s for more than 4 seconds?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> Can we add women and children too that aren't capable of drawing and holding 35#'s for more than 4 seconds?


 Aren't capable??? I know plenty of women who can shoot a bow and kill a deer.. kids too. It comes back around to that work thing..
Heck my 3 yr old stuck his first arrow in the target the other day


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> Aren't capable??? I know plenty of women who can shoot a bow and kill a deer.. kids too. It comes back around to that work thing..
> Heck my 3 yr old stuck his first arrow in the target the other day


So you feel _all_ people have equal physical abilities or at least should have?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> So you feel _all_ people have equal physical abilities or at least should have?


 Did I say that? NO


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> Did I say that? NO


Of course you didn't say that. But I'm assuming that you feel that because there are plenty of women that are capable and that some kids are capable that you feel all should be capable through that 'work thing' as you so aptly put it. Am I wrong in that assumption? And if not should there be a minimum requirement that would include those that aren't physically capable (unfortunately the words incapable and disabled are not interchangeable under the current guidelines).


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> And if not should there be a minimum requirement that would include those that aren't physically capable (unfortunately the words incapable and disabled are not interchangeable under the current guidelines).


 Minimum, probably so...Just like different classes at tournaments..
It sucks those words are interchangeable.. 

Sorry 
I would love to stick around but my son just woke from his nap and wants to go fishing....gotta try keep'n him off that METH 
Later days


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> Minimum, probably so...Just like different classes at tournaments..
> It sucks those words are interchangeable..
> 
> Sorry
> ...


enjoy Sbooy. Hope you and your son have a great day fishing.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Torn muscle will not get you a disabilty. But it can make pulling a bow a real hard thing to do. yes my wife owns a bow and would love to hunt with it. But is it worth seeing her in pain everytime she shoots it? There is a bow out on the market she could use but selfish hunters are keeping her from enjoying it during the ARCHERY season. She shoots the gun alot. atleast once a week she is out back shooting. Same would go for the crossbow of shooting all year. Where is this being lazy? I know plenty of bow hunters that will not pull the bow out untill a week before the season, but most think this is oka, for the shot a compound. I believe it is wrong with any weapon. 
If I could all hunters would be required to go to the range 4 times a year to be certified to hunt. And just like drug testing it would be at random. Bet alot of bow hunters and rifle hunters would fail the test.
If a person puts in the time it should not matter what weapon they use, just let them hunt. 
The crossbow is not going to end the ARCHERY season. All the basics of hunting are still needed. Deer must be within 40 yards. still must watch movement to bring the crossbow up for a shot. Sent must be control.
Sound so much like what we do during the current Archery season.
So what I want to know, is why your so against the crossbow, and not because it is an easier weapon. My compound is easier to take afield and shot than a crossbow.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Swamp Ghost said:


> Small game, turkey, muzzleloader, and extended doe seasons all run during the "archery" deer season, the only deer season not shared by any other "recreational opportunity" is the regular firearm season.


Not so, swamp.... you are able to use a compound bow during firearm season if you so CHOOSE. How about coyote? or trapping? ARe those not recreational opportunities? It's ALL about sharing.
~m~


----------

